

Ask HN: Do you think its wise to sign NDA as a freelancer? - 31reasons

Recently I met a lead who insist on me signing the NDA before he can discuss my involvement in the project. As a freelancer do you think its a standard practice to do so ? have you done it ?
======
deadfall
I have had to do this multiple times when I was freelance consulting at
manufacturing companies. I don't think it is such a big deal. If you want to
work with them then you may not have a choice. But if you don't think they
trust you then the job is starting out on the wrong foot.

------
shock
There may be sound reasons for them insisting on your signing an NDA or it
just might be unfounded fear (especially if they are new in the business).

I would not sign an NDA if it would cause me to become uneasy and lose sleep
over it. One factor in this is the wording of the NDA: if it is overly broad
in its terms, etc.

If you decide to sign the NDA, I suggest you do research on NDAs and ask for
terms that also protect you.

Also, ask yourself why investors won't sign NDAs.

